# Do You cheat with your dogs?



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Now that I got your attention with the topic title 

I know we all try really hard to feed our dogs the best we can, but I'm curious as to how many of us cheat on their diets and let them have 'lickins'. I'm talking things like licking the bottom of the cereal bowl when your done, finishing your ice cream, getting tossed the last pizza crust, etc. If everyone here is absolutely perfect and never gives in to those big sad eyes then I'm gonna feel even more guilty!

Rocky's big weakness is frosting......we had three birthdays in the last week here and he sits there and stares at the Kitchen-Aid mixer until I let him lick the beater. I will say that I use all natural butter and whole milk so at least he's getting high quality junk food!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

chowder said:


> Now that I got your attention with the topic title
> 
> I know we all try really hard to feed our dogs the best we can, but I'm curious as to how many of us cheat on their diets and let them have 'lickins'. I'm talking things like licking the bottom of the cereal bowl when your done, finishing your ice cream, getting tossed the last pizza crust, etc. If everyone here is absolutely perfect and never gives in to those big sad eyes then I'm gonna feel even more guilty!


Yes, I do give him part of the cookie I'm eating. Or a little bit of ice cream every now and then. But I don't over do it. I won't give him greasy, really fatty things.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We cheat all the time with our dogs. They always get to lick the plates and pans after dinner...unless its something I really don't want them to have. I guess that is how they get their plant based nutrition LOL


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> We cheat all the time with our dogs. They always get to lick the plates and pans after dinner...unless its something I really don't want them to have.* I guess that is how they get their plant based nutrition* LOL


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I try not too, but he gets little bits here and there, I usually let him lick the bowl after I bake something, I'm not much of a snacker, but usually at night I make myself a sandwich when I'm watching a movie, Uno is crazy for cheese, he'll sit there and drool on my pants as I'm eating it, staring me down... major puppy eyes.. sigh...


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

danemama08 said:


> We cheat all the time with our dogs. They always get to lick the plates and pans after dinner...unless its something I really don't want them to have. I guess that is how they get their plant based nutrition LOL


Rocky doesn't fall for that 'plant based nutrition' nonsense. He usually sits and waits for the milk in the bottom of our cereal bowl and one time my husband had salad in the bowl instead. When Rocky took one taste of lettuce and Italian dressing he took his paw and smacked the bowl out of my husbands hand before he could stop him. We had salad dressing everywhere! He's refused collards, too, but then again I refuse to eat collards so I can't fault him for that.


----------



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

For some reason, my pup likes healthy stuff. He loves apples, peaches, pineapple, bananas, and mangoes. He would also throw a fit if I was eating fish and he wasn't. He LOVES fish.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

chowder said:


> Rocky doesn't fall for that 'plant based nutrition' nonsense. He usually sits and waits for the milk in the bottom of our cereal bowl and one time my husband had salad in the bowl instead. When Rocky took one taste of lettuce and Italian dressing he took his paw and smacked the bowl out of my husbands hand before he could stop him. We had salad dressing everywhere! He's refused collards, too, but then again I refuse to eat collards so I can't fault him for that.


It depends entirely on what veggies are left over...broccoli? Nope. Lettuce? Nope. Green beans? Maybe. Fruit? Of course. Most of the plant stuff is from like a tomato based sauce or something.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Now this is the cutest admission ever! How guilty am i? Very!
I give the dogs their proper amount of healthy wonderful kibble best I can get. In the evening they even get wet added and I feel so good about this!
But then the guilty part! 
Gosh hard for me to admit this but one of my dogs puts his paws on my leg when we are eating dinner(Gloria Stillwell would hate me ) and I the one who tells my children NO~ DO NOT FEED THEM FROM THE TABLE ~God this is so hard to admit haha! I give him little bits of well like chicken, fish, I dont eat much red meat at all I stick away from it but then again when everyones done and I am cleaning up hmmmmm if they have had steak or roast whatever Oh boy guilty me I give them some haha! And yes they all have had pizza crust or that tiny triangle piece that no one seems to ever want! And yes they have had sherbert UGH! And here I think I am going so good with giving them their dog food haha! This was a great realization for me here! Admitting the dogs guilty pleasures! And my bad habits HA HA!:wink:


----------



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)

Bailey is our pre-wash cycle for our dishwasher:biggrin:


She sits there waiting for the plates as soon as we put them in she right there lickin..we usually let her lick before also.


----------



## Oz'sMommy (Sep 9, 2008)

i don't know about licking our plates but we do end up giving oz pieces of our food sometimes. we NEVER used to do it but lately we have been.

we don't get fast food too often but when we do oz will get maybe half a french fry...if we get cones at mcdonald's during summer we get a child one for oz. he doesn't eat the whole thing...just a few licks and then we toss it. geez let me think...OH! if we are eating fresh fruit like bananas, apples or berries oz will sit next to us and stare us down for a piece.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Guilty as charged. 
I can't really give Grissom anything outside of his raw diet, because of his issues, anything else pretty much makes his butt explode... but Annie is an entirely different story. 
She gets a little bit of this, little bit of that... and Champ is our leftovers disposal.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Haha yes butt explosions are something to avoid!


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

Yes, I guilty for this as well. I'll let Lucky lick the leavens off of my plate after dinner every now and then:biggrin:

Maybe even dab a bit of icing of her nose and watch her lick it off:biggrin:
She's so cute when she does that. What can I say?... She LOVES sweets:biggrin: I know sweets aren't good for her though, so I made sure not to overdo it.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> Haha yes butt explosions are something to avoid!


especially when we have cream colored carpet. lol


----------

